# Intel HD Graphics Gen7,  (EE) No devices detected



## Spod (May 7, 2015)

This thing is killing me, the x11 drivers for Intel are compiled, but I always get "(EE) No devices detected". Motherboard is ASRock Q1900-ITX.


```
[  5956.551] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,
    HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,
    HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,
    HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,
    HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200
[  5956.555] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  5956.555] (--) using VT number 9

[  5956.558] (EE) No devices detected.
[  5956.558] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  5956.559] (EE) no screens found(EE)
```

xorg.log
http://pastebin.com/gvmpUxTN

pciconf -lvb
http://pastebin.com/e4J2ntuX

Furthermore, I have i915kms and drm2 loaded:


```
# kldstat                                                                                                                                                                                                                    │·
Id Refs Address            Size     Name                                                                                                                                                                                                     │·
1   44 0xffffffff80200000 1755658  kernel                                                                                                                                                                                                   │·
2    1 0xffffffff81956000 267f48   zfs.ko                                                                                                                                                                                                   │·
3    2 0xffffffff81bbe000 6780     opensolaris.ko                                                                                                                                                                                           │·
4    1 0xffffffff81bc5000 2698     accf_http.ko                                                                                                                                                                                             │·
5    1 0xffffffff81bc8000 4a08     coretemp.ko                                                                                                                                                                                              │·
6    1 0xffffffff81c11000 538a     fdescfs.ko                                                                                                                                                                                               │·
7    1 0xffffffff81c17000 357f     ums.ko                                                                                                                                                                                                   │·
8    1 0xffffffff81c1b000 2b58     uhid.ko                                                                                                                                                                                                  │·
9    1 0xffffffff81c1e000 6381     nullfs.ko                                                                                                                                                                                                │·
10    1 0xffffffff81c25000 6c564    i915kms.ko                                                                                                                                                                                               │·
11    1 0xffffffff81c92000 47f80    drm2.ko                                                                                                                                                                                                  │·
12    4 0xffffffff81cda000 1ff2     iicbus.ko                                                                                                                                                                                                │·
13    1 0xffffffff81cdc000 1a46     iic.ko                                                                                                                                                                                                   │·
14    1 0xffffffff81cde000 1e48     iicbb.ko
```


----------



## pkubaj (May 7, 2015)

Haswell is not yet supported.
See https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## juiced (May 12, 2015)

I'm in the same boat.

Running on a ASRock Q1900M. I love these little boards. Via a kill-a-watt the most I've seen it pull was 32W at 100% CPU load using stress on Linux + 3x 1TB drives + SATA card + Intel 1GB NIC. Normally pulls 7-12W from the wall when idle.

Just ordered a cheap NVIDIA 210 to hold me over. Crossing fingers for the freebsdFreeBSD Gen 7 drivers


----------



## irukandji (May 4, 2017)

I am bumping this thread as this is still not clear or I am just lost... is Q1900 (asrock mobo) or J1900 (Bay Trail - D) graphic acceleration (basically Gen 7 drivers for Intel boards) now supported with FreeBSD 11 or still doesn't work? Currently I am running additional graphic card but I would like to have a conformation before I start changing the system.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2017)

irukandji said:


> is Q1900 (asrock mobo) or J1900 (Bay Trail - D) graphic acceleration (basically Gen 7 drivers for intel boards) now supported with FreeBSD 11 or still doesn't work?


Check the Wiki. Bay Trail GPU is not supported.


----------

